# rétroéclairage PWB G4 défectueux



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,je ne vous l'avais pas signalé mais mon fameux PWB G4 titanium DVI a ses deux charnières explosées,irréparables,donc il tombe.Pour le tenir,j'utilise une bouteille en plastique remplie de sable,de toute façon,ce mac a sa batterie HS,donc il est fixe.J'avais déjà eu ce problème:dans la charnière(ou ce qu'il en reste),à cause des frottements,les fils électriques qui alimentent le néon de rétroéclairage se sont abimés,ce qui a fait des court-circuits.ça éteint le néon mais il suffit de mettre en veille puis de réactiver pour le rallumer.Les fils se sont même coupés,je les ai scotchés,ça tenait très bien,jusqu'à aujourd'hui,quelqu'un a refermé l'écran,sans faire gaffe et a arraché les fils(enfin,leur jonction en scotch).J'ai essayé de les remettre,l'écran ne s'allume pas.Je les fais toucher,pas d'étincelle,je les touche tous les deux,pas de chataigne.J'en conclus que l'inverter est mort.Mais j'ai rebooté et j'ai vu que à l'allumage,le néon fait un flash,et il ne se rallume plus.si je ferme l'écran pour mettre en veille,quand je l'ouvre,pareil.Si je fais toucher les 2 fils sans le néon connecté,ça fait un bel arc électrique indéfiniment(mais j'arrête avant que ça pète ) j'ai demonté l'inverter et les fils et je n'ai vu aucun faux contact,aucun composant abimé(condo explosé,résistance crammée...) et le fils vont bien.Le néon aussi je pense.Le transfo d'alim est assez puissant (testé!) et d'origine,j'ai essayé du scotch plus isolant,des soudures,le reset PMU/PRAM/NVRAM mais rien à faire,le néon se contente d'un flash puis s'éteint.Quand il fonctionnait correctement,c'était 2 flashs rapides et rapprochés et après,ça marchait.J'en conclus que le tube CCFL de l'écran démarre comme un "vrai" néon et que j'ai affaire à de "faux démarrages" et à un problème plutot matériel que logiciel.En revanche,l'affichage marche(mais il est sombre),un vieil écran CRT branché avec un adaptateur DVI--->VGA marche et à part ça la machine fonctionne parfaitement.SVP,pouez-vous me dire le problème et si possible me dire comment réprer l'inverter ou les autres composants concernés,ou si je dois changer tout l'inverter,ou(qui sait?),le tube.Merci de votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2010)

merci de votre aide,les 300 (au moins) mac'users qui ont vu ce post et qui m'ont laissé à mon sort


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2010)

Il faudrait déjà écrire lisiblement. Le forum n'est pas un gros MMS.

Alors des sauts de lignes, des paragraphes, aideraient grandement à la compréhension 

Pour en revenir à ton soucis, tes problèmes de câbles sont quand même du à ta négligence de ne pas avoir remplacé les charnières cassés de suite.  Je suis édifié de voir qu'on répare son Mac avec du scotch ... On est pas en Albanie ! Si tu l'avais fait de suite, tu n'aurais pas abimé tes câbles.

Et ce n'est PAS irréparable, il suffit de les changer. Ca se commande sur le net via des sites spécialisés.

Du coup tu es bon pour trouver des charnières + des nappes de rechange, voir autre.

Il faut que tu essayes des sites comme www.pbparts.com, www.powerbookguy.com, www.powerbookmedic.com, www.ifixit.com, www.wegenermedia.com, etc ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Pour en revenir à ton soucis, tes problèmes de câbles sont quand même du à ta négligence de ne pas avoir remplacé les charnières cassés de suite.  Je suis édifié de voir qu'on répare son Mac avec du scotch ... On est pas en Albanie !



Tiens, je tombes là dessus par hasard, alors, cher Pascal, tu as raison, si tu confies la réparation à Apple, il ne la feront pas avec du scotch (ce qui semble te laisser scotché), mais avec de la colle, car oui, les charnières du Titanium sont collées (et déjà, rien que le décollage des charnières cassées sans abimer la coque, c'est pas gagné ) !


----------

